# سؤال محيرنى



## مسيحى_وافتخر (23 سبتمبر 2012)

بخصوص ما ورد فى سفر يشوع الاصحاح18 الاية 24 
واكتب لكم الفقرة بكاملها ( و كانت مدن سبط بني بنيامين حسب عشائرهم اريحا و بيت حجلة و وادي قصيص* 22  و بيت العربة و صمارايم و بيت ايل* 23  و العويم و الفارة و عفرة* 24  و كفر العموني و العفني و جبع ست عشرة مدينة مع  ضياعها*)) (يش18) 

وعندما تعد المدن المذكورة تجدها 12فقط وليس 16 
وعندما رجعت للترجمة العبرى وجدت النص العبرى שתיםעשרה  12 
والترجمة الانجليزية والفرنسية 12 
والترجمات العربية هناك ترجمات تقول12 واخرى 16 

وقد حاولت ان ابرر ذلك بان الكلمتين 16و12 متشابهتين فى العبرية حسبما وجدت ولكم المثال שתים و שישה ولكن اعتقد ان التشابه ليس كبيرا ويمكن لمتخصص فى العبرية افادتى لانى غير متخصص بالمرة فيها  

وحاولت بناء على ذلك ان افهم ان ما حدث هو خطأ من الناسخ فى الترجمة مثلا 
او بررت ذلك بان المخطوطة الاصلية عند القيام بنسخها تم هذا الخطأ فكتب 16 بدلا من 12 

ولكن اريد جوابا منكم على هذا السؤال وخصوصا لو كانت دراسة تفصيلية متخصصة بالوثائق والادلة 

وطبعا احبائى حتى لو هناك خطأ نسخى فهو لا يضر بسلامة الكتاب المقدس فيكفى اننى قمت باحصاء المدن فوجدتها 12 وترجمات اخرى كتبتها فهذا مجرد خطأ نسخ على ما اظن لأن اعداء الكتاب عندما يرمونه بالتحريف يرمونه بالتحريف المقصود من الكاتب حسب ما افهم ولكن هنا لا يوجد تحريف مقصود بدليل وجود المدن باسمائها وعددها12  وانتظر ردودكم فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## oesi no (23 سبتمبر 2012)

راجع هنا 
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/10410


----------



## apostle.paul (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو النص ترجمته 12

**The*​ *English-Hebrew*​ *Reverse*​ *Interlinear*​ *Old Testament






*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1*


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (23 سبتمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو النص ترجمته 12
> 
> **The*​ *English-Hebrew*​ *Reverse*​ *Interlinear*​ *Old Testament
> 
> ...


شكرا استاذ بوستل باول 
بس انا عارف ان النص كده وكتبت ده لكن سؤالى ليه ترجمة فاندايك كاتبة16 
وكمان انا رجعت لرد الدكتور هولى بايبل فى موقعه قبل ما ادخل المنتدى وشفت رده بس ده كان رد على شبهة تانى غير اللى انا اقصدها 

كمان اسف بس ياريت اللى يرد على يكون متخصص فى المخطوطات وتدقيقها وكمان الترجمات


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (23 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> راجع هنا
> http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/10410


شكرا استاذىانا رجعت لرد الدكتور هولى بايبل فى موقعه قبل ما ادخل المنتدى وشفت رده بس ده كان رد على شبهة تانى غير اللى انا اقصدها


----------



## خادم البتول (24 سبتمبر 2012)

مسيحى_وافتخر قال:


> .......................
> كمان اسف بس ياريت اللى يرد على يكون متخصص فى المخطوطات وتدقيقها وكمان الترجمات




  الدكتور باول هو بالفعل أحد أهم المتخصصين بالمنتدى في المخطوطات والترجمات وتدقيقها، ونحن بالأحرى نعتبر أنفسنا من تلاميذه. 

  أما سؤالك فليس فيه بحث متخصص، فيما أعلم، وعليه لا نستطيع المجازفة بادعاء الخطأ، خاصة أن ترجمة سميث ـ فان دايك هي الأدق والأشهر، وقد استغرقت 17 عاما حتى خرجت للنور. ولكن يمكن باختصار أن نقول أن الأب *إيلي سميث*، ومن بعده الدكتور *كرنيليوس فان دايك*، وبقية رفاقهما، قد اعتمدوا ابتداء على النص الماسوري (العبري) وليس على الترجمة السبعينية (اليونانية) فيما يخص العهد القديم. في هذه الفترة (ما قبل عام 1848، حين بدأ الأب سميث هذه الترجمة) كان هناك إصداران رئيسيان للنص الماسوري حول العالم: 

  1- إصدار *إفرارد فان دير هوت *(أمستردام): صدر عام 1705، وعليه اعتمدت تقريبا جميع نسخ الكتاب المقدس الصادرة خلال القرنين الثامن والتاسع عشر. 

  2- إصدار *بنيامين كينيكوت *(أكسفورد): صدر عام 1776، وهذا الإصدار، بالمقارنة مع الأول، احتوى للأسف على كثير من الأخطاء الطباعية والنسخية، وقد جمعها لاحقا يوهان برنارد وصححها في كتاب مستقل.

  على ذلك يمكن افتراض ـ مجرد افتراض ـ أن ترجمة سميث وفان دايك العربية اعتمدت بالأحرى على هذا الإصدار الثاني، وعليه يكون الخطأ ـ بافتراض أنه خطأ ـ قد وقع في إصدار بنيامين كينيكوت وليس في الترجمة العربية. 

  بالطبع ـ وكما تعلم ـ لا تأثير لكل هذا على القضايا اللاهوتية والإيمانية، أو على القضية الأعظم وهي قضية الخلاص، وعليه لم يحرص أحد ـ فيما أتصور ـ على إجراء مثل هذه الدراسة الشديدة التخصص. ما زال العقل المسيحي في هذه المساحة العربية بالأحرى "موحول" في شرح الأبجديات الأولى وفي قضايا كالتوحيد والثالوث وغيرها من أساسيات في صلب العقيدة. صلي من أجلنا.


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (24 سبتمبر 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> شكرا جدا يا استاذى العزيز الخادم على اهتمامك وردك علىّ وفعلا اجابة دسمة تدل على ثقافة عالية
> لكن ايضا يتبادر سؤال مهم جدا الى ذهنى
> هل معنى كلامك ان النسخة التى بين ايدينا يمكن ان يغير فيها هذا الرقم فى نسخ الكتاب المقدس الجديدة
> وايضا ماذا تقول اقدم المخطوطات للكتاب المقدس عن هذا الموضوع وهذا العدد
> ...


----------



## خادم البتول (24 سبتمبر 2012)

أشكرك أخي الكريم على تقديرك، لكن هذا "الدسم" هو في الحقيقة محض نقطة صغيرة جدا من بحـــر المعرفة! أما السؤال الذي تبادر لذهنك فإنني فقط كنت أفترض معك، مجرد افتراض، أنه ربما يكون هناك خطأ. لكن ادعاء الخطأ يقينا في ترجمة مثل سميث وفان دايك أمر ليس بسيطا، بل قد لا يكون أكثر من تعبير عن غرور مروّع. 
​ أما عن ضعفي فمن ناحية لا أراني بالطبع أهلا لتقرير ذلك على نحو حاسم، من ناحية أخرى ـ حتى لو كنت أهلا لذلك ـ يلزمنا أولا أن نقوم بهذه الدراسة المتخصصة حول هذا العدد بالتحديد، وهو ما لم يحدث كما ذكرت سابقا. ما تطلبه حول مقارنة أقدم المخطوطات والترجمات ومقابلتها معا هو بالضبط المقصود بهذه الدراسة، ولعل أحد المتخصصين هنا يقوم بها في يوم من الأيام، إذا ما توفر لذلك الوقت والإرادة. أخيرا نعم، يقع كل ذلك بالطبع في نطاق النقد النصي، أو "النقد الأدنى"، لأنه الفرع المعني بمثل هذه الدراسات والمقارنات، أما "النقد الأعلى" فنطاقه بالأحرى هو مؤلف المخطوط وتاريخ الكتابة ومكانها.​ 



مسيحى_وافتخر قال:


> ...................
> 
> وسؤال اخر
> 
> ...


 

عزيزي "مسيحي وأفتخر" هذه هي كلمة السر: *التشــكيك*، التي لولاها في الحقيقة ما حضرت اليوم ولا كتبت حرفا واحدا، خاصة وأن التشكيك هذه الأيام صار قائما على الزيف والتدليس والكذب. سيكون هذا الجزء من ثم مطوّلا بعض الشيء، فاصبر معي قليلا. إن كنت في عجلة من أمرك فاذهب الآن ثم عد لاحقا، مع قدح القهوة الساخن، لأجل حديث صادق من القلب:

* * *​ 
​ أولا ثم خطأ *منطقي *شائع في هذا التوجه وفي كل هذه المناظرات، بدءا من تدليس رحمت الله الهندي وأحمد ديدات وحتى اليوم، وهو في الحقيقة خطأ يدل فقط على مدى "فوضى" العقل العربي عموما وما وصلنا إليه من انحطاط في التفكير!​ 
لو أن "*هارون الرشيد*"، على سبيل المثال، أمر بإحراق جميع مخطوطات كتاب "ألف ليلة وليلة" التي كانت في عهده، عدا مخطوط واحد فقط، وضع عليه حراسة مشددة تحت إشراف "مسرور السياف"، ثم أمر بنسخ مخطوطات جديدة منه، كلها يلتزم حرفيا بهذا المخطوط فلا يحيد عنه، مع مراجعة المخطوطات الجديدة وحرق ما يخطئ فيه النساخ ولو كان حرفا واحدا.. لو أن هذا حدث، ماذا تكون النتيجة اليوم في هذا العصر؟ النتيجة ببساطة هي أن جميع نسخ "ألف ليلة وليلة" ستصير موحدة منذ القديم وحتى الآن. لكن هذا ـ كما هو واضح ـ لا يعني منطقيا أن "ألف ليلة وليلة" وحي إلهي، نزل من الله على قلب شهرزاد، أو أنه ـ لأنه وحي إلهي ـ محفوظ من الله، ولذلك نجده الآن ومنذ القدم موحدا!​ 
*بعبارة أخرى*: حتى لو لم يخبرنا التاريخ بحرق المخطوطات الأولى جميعا، والمختلفة يقينا، حتى لو لم ينشأ بسبب ذلك صراع حاد بين "هارون" وبقية "الأمراء" في البيت العباسي، حتى لو لم تكن هناك مخطوطات أخرى من "ألف ليلة وليلة" عاشت (رغم الحرق) لمدة لا تقل عن 300 عام بعد ذلك، بل حتى لو لم تظهر تباعا بعد ذلك أيضا نسخ أخرى مخالفة، مثل "مخطوط صنعاء"... أقول: حتى لو لم يحدث كل هذا، بقاء نسخة موحدة تاريخيا من "ألف ليلة وليلة" لا يقوم دليلا في ذاته على أي شيء فيما يتعلق بهذا الكتاب: لا على أنه وحي، ولا على أنه محفوظ!​ 
على ذلك *وبدلالة المخالفة*: وجود فروق بين المخطوطات أو التراجم ـ فيما يتعلق بالكتاب المقدس ـ هو أيضا لا يقوم دليلا على العكس. هذه الخلافات ـ منطقيا ـ ليست في ذاتها دليلا ينفي عن الكتاب المقدس صفة "الوحي" أو صفة "الحفظ". وكما ترى: هذه ليست قضية تاريخية أو نقدية أو لغوية، بل هي قضية "عقلية" بحتة، لا تحتاج إلا إلى سلامة التفكير وربط "المقدمات" بـ"النتائج" ربطا منطقيا.

​ * * *​ 
بعد ذلك نقول، والخطاب هنا لأجلك، أو بالأحرى لأجل المؤمنين فقط: 

  لأن المسيحية ليست "دينا" أو "نظاما عقائديا"، بل بالأحرى منهج حياة متكامل، نحن لا نرتكز ثقافيا حول "كتاب"، نقوم بقيامه ونسقط بسقوطه، بل بالأحرى نرتكز روحيا حول الحقيقة الوحيدة في كل هذا الوجود، ألا وهي الله. على ذلك نحن لا نتلقى "الوحي الإلهي" فقط في مستوى الكتاب أو المخطوط، بل بالأحرى في 3 مستويات متدرجة، ذلك حسب نمونا الروحي: 

*المستوى الأول *هو هذا المستوى "الكتابي" و"اللغوي" و"التاريخي" الذي يتعامل معه النقد النصي ودراسة المخطوطات واللغويات وغيرها، ولأنه المستوى الأدني روحيا فهو بالفعل ساحة المعركة والمناظرة دائما مع المعارضين والمشككين، خاصة الذين فسدت عقولهم بـ"*ثقافة الحرف*" وأكذوبة "*الكتاب الموحد*"، كما رأينا مع "ألف ليلة وليلة".


*المستوى الثاني *هو "الوحي" كما أخبرنا عنه لسان العطر، معلمنا العظيم القديس بولس الرسول في كورنثوس الثانية، وهنا نحن بالأحرى، الإنسان نفسه، هو الذي يتحول فيصير رسالة المسيح: "ظاهرين أنكم رسالة المسيح، مخدومة منا، مكتوبة لا بحبر بل بروح الله الحي، لا في ألواح حجرية بل في ألواح قلب لحمية". حول هذا النص الباهر يشرح أحد الآباء قائلا بعبارة لا لبس فيها: "أي أن الروح القدس حوّل القلوب الحجرية إلى قلوب لحمية.. تشعر وتدرك ما يكتبه الروح القدس عليها. كيف حوّل الروح القدس القلوب من حجرية إلى لحمية؟ ذلك بأن سكب محبة الله فيها (رو 5: 5)، لأن من يحب يحفظ الوصايا دون أن تكتب على ألواح حجرية كما فعل موسى، بل بالمحبة يحفظها. في العهد القديم كتب لهم الله على الحجر، فهذا يناسب قلوبهم الحجرية، أما في العهد الجديد فلقد صارت لنا قلوب لحمية بالمحبة التي يسكبها الروح".


  أما *المستوى الثالث *والأخير فهو غاية النعمة والقداسة والمجد، نراه نورا ونشمه عطرا في كتابات الآباء السادات الأكابر، نجوم ليلنا التي لا تغيب، كما نجد في "بستان الرهبان" على سبيل المثال، أو عند قديس مثل "الشيخ الروحاني". هنا يصير كل الكون وحيا من الله، صادحا في كل مكان نابضا في كل لحظة، أو كما كتبت سابقا في موقع آخر: 

  كل الوجود إنجيل. السماء بشارة والنجوم كلمات. الأرض سفر والجبال إصحاحات والصخور أعداد. الرمل آيات. الزهر آيات. الطير آيات. كل الوجود كتاب مقدس، وحي ناطق، شاهد من الرب الإله، وشاهد عليه.

* * *​ 
  أنت بالطبع تفهم حديثي أخي الحبيب، لأنك "مسيحي وأفتخر"، ولابد أنك خبرت ما أقول وشعرته يوما ولو للحظة عابرة. ثم صليب يحمله كل منا قبل قيامته، وثم "معراج" يصعد فيه كل منا نحو سمائه، فإذا بلغها فإنه فقط هناك يرى ويسأل: أليس الطفل الذي يولد فنراه نحن "ناقصا" أو حتى "مشوها"، أليس هو أيضا خلق الله مثل الطفل الصحيح السليم؟ 

  بالمثل هذه الآلاف من المخطوطات، ولو كانت مخالفة هنا في حرف أو هناك في كلمة: كلها ـ رغم الخطأ، إذا افترضنا الخطأ ـ كلها بلا استثناء لم يزل عابقا بالعطر والنور والبركة، إذ يكفي مقصود الناسخ ومراده حين جلس مخلصا يكتب كلمة الله الحية! على ذلك حتى لو أخطأ الناسخ في "الحرف" ما زالت "الروح" تشهد أن هذا وحي الله. هذه "الروح" وهذه "الحياة" من ثم هي "الحفظ" حين نسأل كيف يحفظ الله كتابه وكلمته! هذه الحياة هي الدليل الدامغ والبرهان الساطع على صدق ما بأيدينا من الكتاب المقدس، يقينا لا يهتز ولا شك فيه، وهل أكثر "حياة" اليوم من الكتاب المقدس؟ وهل أكثر "إحياء" من الكتاب المقدس؟

  في المقابل كم من كتب ماتت، أخي الحبيب، وإن بقيت نسخها "موحدة" حرفا ولفظا، كجثة جميلة محنطة في متاحف الزيف، ترددها الحناجر أصواتا دون معنى ودون فهم ودون إرشاد ودون هداية وبالجملة دون حياة، أو كصورة ذهبت كل ألوانها ولكن ما زال الموتى يعلقونها فوق جدران الظلام وعبثا يتأملون فيها!

  الله يا أخي، شمس البر ـ وأهل الله، أبناء النور ـ لا يشغلهم كثيرا إن كان العدد الصحيح هو 12 أم 16، وفي أي مخطوط حقا يكون الصواب، أو لأي سبب حدث الخلط. المحبون ليس هذا شأنهم، والعارفون ليس هذا شأنهم، وإنما هو فقط شأن "المحاربين"، أهل الصراع والمعارك، سيان هنا في "مناظرة"، أو هناك أمام "سفارة"! هؤلاء لا يعنيهم "الله" حقا وإنما يعنيهم فقط ما يؤمنون "هم" به، ولو كان وثنا أو شيطانا. لا ينتصرون أبدا للحق، الذي هو "الله"، وإنما ينتصرون فقط لـ"أنفسهم"، لعقيدتهم ولإيمانهم وبالجملة لـ"ذواتهم"، لأن ذواتهم تترنح مهزومة مكسورة! يريدون الأمن، لأنهم في الأعماق خائفون مذعورون! يحاربون لأجل القوة، لأن النفس بين جنباتهم ضعيفة هشة! يصارعون لأجل السلطة والسيادة والتحكم، لأن قلوبهم تقعي بين الضلوع أسيرة ذليلة مقهورة!

* * *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2012)

عزيزي مسيحي جريء، ستظل محتارا لأنك دخلت في طريق خاطيء للحل، وبالتالي فلن تجده،،

انا بحثت سريعاً ووصلت للآتي، وربما فيما بعد أضيف أكثر هنا.. فهذه مجرد معلومات أولية حصلت عليها..

المشكلة في الفانديك، وليست في النص العبري، فالنص الماسوري يوجد به الرقم 12 وتقريباً كل التراجم يوجد بها هذا الرقم، والسبعينية بنسخها يوجد بها هذا الرقم... المشكلة في ترجمة الفانديك، الضعيفة نصياً والتي تحتاج لمراجعة كلها، أو لا تحتاج مِنا أن نعتمد عليها..

ما لا اعرفه حقاً هو من أين حصلت الفانديك على هذا الرقم!!


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاجابة ببساطة 
* *نتيجة لتكرار سِتَّ عَشَرَةَ مَدِينَةً مَعَ ضِيَاعِهَا في سفر يشوع في اكثر من موضع بصيغة متقاربة كجملة في يشوع 19: 22 ويشوع 15: 41 (הַיַּרְדֵּ֑ן עָרִ֥ים שֵׁשׁ־עֶשְׂרֵ֖ה וְחַצְרֵיהֶֽן) ومشابهة الي يشوع 18 :24  (עָרִ֥ים שְׁתֵּים־עֶשְׂרֵ֖ה וְחַצְרֵיהֶֽן) احدث خطأ غير مقصود في ترجمة الفانديك لنري المواضع المتقاربة من العدد
يشوع 19
22 وَوَصَلَ التُّخُمُ إِلَى تَابُورَ وَشَحْصِيمَةَ وَبَيْتِ شَمْسٍ. وَكَانَتْ مَخَارِجُ تُخُمِهِمْ عِنْدَ الأُرْدُنِّ. سِتَّ عَشَرَةَ مَدِينَةً مَعَ ضِيَاعِهَا
וּפָגַע֩ הַגְּב֨וּל בְּתָבֹ֤ור [וְשַׁחֲצוּמָה כ] (וְשַׁחֲצִ֙ימָה֙ ק) וּבֵ֣יתשֶׁ֔מֶשׁ וְהָי֛וּ תֹּצְאֹ֥ות גְּבוּלָ֖ם הַיַּרְדֵּ֑ן עָרִ֥יםשֵׁשׁ־עֶשְׂרֵ֖ה וְחַצְרֵיהֶֽן
يشوع 15*
*41 وَجُدَيْرُوتُ بَيْتُ دَاجُونَ وَنَعَمَةُ وَمَقِّيدَةُ. سِتَّ عَشَرَةَ مَدِينَةً مَعَ ضِيَاعِهَا.*

*

וּגְדֵרֹ֕ות בֵּית־דָּגֹ֥ון וְנַעֲמָ֖ה וּמַקֵּדָ֑ה  עָרִ֥ים שֵׁשׁ־עֶשְׂרֵ֖ה וְחַצְרֵיהֶֽן׃ ס*
*
فنتيجة لتكرار العبارة وتشابها مع محتوي نص يشوع 18 العدد 24

حدث خطأ غير مقصود
في يشوع 18
*


*24. وَكَفْرَ      الْعَمُّونِيِّ وَالْعُفْنِي وَجَبَعَ, سِتَّ عَشَرَةَ مَدِينَةً مَعَ      ضِيَاعِهَا.*
 *וּכְפַ֧ר [הָעַמֹּנִי כ] (הָֽעַמֹּנָ֛ה ק) וְהָֽעָפְנִ֖י וָגָ֑בַע עָרִ֥ים שְׁתֵּים־עֶשְׂרֵ֖ה וְחַצְרֵיהֶֽן׃*

*فالنتيجة تشابه الجملة العبرية في المحتوي من حيث كلمتي עָרִ֥ים و וְחַצְרֵיהֶֽן باختلاف الارقام جعل المترجم يخطئ خطئ غير مقصود *

* اخوك 
*
*اغريغوريوس*
*
*


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (25 سبتمبر 2012)

خادم البتول; 
كلام جميل وملئ بالمعانى الرائعة والتعبيرات القوية 

اشكرك 
وانتظر فعلا الكثير من احبائى الاعضاء الكرام فى هذا الشأن


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (25 سبتمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> عزيزي مسيحي جريء، ستظل محتارا لأنك دخلت في طريق خاطيء للحل، وبالتالي فلن تجده،،
> 
> انا بحثت سريعاً ووصلت للآتي، وربما فيما بعد أضيف أكثر هنا.. فهذه مجرد معلومات أولية حصلت عليها..
> 
> ...



اشكرك على ردك القوى استاذ مولكا ولكن ما معنى انى دخلت فى طريق خاطئ ؟ 

وايضا رد حضرتك وكلامك على الترجمة فاندايك انها ضعيفة نصيا يخالف ما قرأته انا عنها حتى الآن : فها هو الدكتور هولى بايبل فى موقعه واحدى بحوثه يستشهد بهذة الفقرة : (([FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. 
*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ففي يناير *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1847*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*م قررت لجنة المرسلين الأمريكية ببيروت القيام بترجمة الكتاب المقدس كله من اللغتين العبرية واليونانية، وطلبت من الدكتور القس عالي سميث المرسل الأمريكي لكي يكرس وقته لهذا العمل الجليل*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فشرع الدكتور عالي سميث في العمل بمعاونة المعلم بطرس البستاني والشيخ ناصيف اليازجي اللبناني*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وكان المعلم بطرس البستاني ضليعا في اللغتين العربية والعبرية، كما كان الشيخ نصيف اليازجي نحويا قديرا*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وفي *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*11 *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يناير *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1857*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*م رقد الدكتور القس سميث في الرب، وكان قد أتم ترجمةأسفار موسى الخمسة والعهد الجديد وأجزاء متفرقة من أسفار الأنبياء، فواصل العمل بعده الدكتور كرنيليوس فان دايك، وكان طبيبا وعالما في اللغات *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*كان يتقن عشر لغات، خمسا قديمة وخمسا حديثة *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وكان وقتئذ في التاسعة والعشرين من العمر، فراجع كل ما ترجمة الدكتور سميث والمعلم بطرس البستاني مراجعة دقيقة، يعاونه في ضبط الترجمة الشيخ يوسف الأسير الأزهري*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وقد فرغ من ترجمة العهد الجديد في *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*28 *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مارس *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1860 *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*م، ومن ترجمة العهد القديم في *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*22 *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*أغسطس *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1864 *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*م وتم طبعها جميعها في *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*29 *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مارس *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1865 *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*م*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وقد تمت ترجمة العهد الجديد عن النص المشهور الذي حققه ارازموس ورفاقه، ويعتبر أدق النصوص*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*أم العهد القديم فقد ترجم عن النص العبري المأسوري الذي يعتبر أدق نص عبري*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وقد أصدرت دار الكتاب المقدس بالقاهرة نسخة منقحة منها ومعنونة للأناجيل الثلاثة الأول كل منها على حدة في *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1986*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*م*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. )) 
*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. 
*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*المصدر *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*دائرة المعارف الكتابية *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*دار الثقافة *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*القاهرة *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مصر *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. 

*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (25 سبتمبر 2012)

مسيحى_وافتخر قال:


> اشكرك على ردك القوى استاذ مولكا ولكن ما معنى انى دخلت فى طريق خاطئ ؟
> 
> وايضا رد حضرتك وكلامك على الترجمة فاندايك انها ضعيفة نصيا يخالف ما قرأته انا عنها حتى الآن : فها هو الدكتور هولى بايبل فى موقعه واحدى بحوثه يستشهد بهذة الفقرة : (([FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.
> *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ففي يناير *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1847*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*م قررت لجنة المرسلين الأمريكية ببيروت القيام بترجمة الكتاب المقدس كله من اللغتين العبرية واليونانية، وطلبت من الدكتور القس عالي سميث المرسل الأمريكي لكي يكرس وقته لهذا العمل الجليل*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*فشرع الدكتور عالي سميث في العمل بمعاونة المعلم بطرس البستاني والشيخ ناصيف اليازجي اللبناني*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وكان المعلم بطرس البستاني ضليعا في اللغتين العربية والعبرية، كما كان الشيخ نصيف اليازجي نحويا قديرا*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وفي *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*11 *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*يناير *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1857*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*م رقد الدكتور القس سميث في الرب، وكان قد أتم ترجمةأسفار موسى الخمسة والعهد الجديد وأجزاء متفرقة من أسفار الأنبياء، فواصل العمل بعده الدكتور كرنيليوس فان دايك، وكان طبيبا وعالما في اللغات *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*( *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*كان يتقن عشر لغات، خمسا قديمة وخمسا حديثة *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وكان وقتئذ في التاسعة والعشرين من العمر، فراجع كل ما ترجمة الدكتور سميث والمعلم بطرس البستاني مراجعة دقيقة، يعاونه في ضبط الترجمة الشيخ يوسف الأسير الأزهري*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وقد فرغ من ترجمة العهد الجديد في *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*28 *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مارس *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1860 *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*م، ومن ترجمة العهد القديم في *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*22 *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*أغسطس *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1864 *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*م وتم طبعها جميعها في *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*29 *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مارس *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1865 *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*م*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وقد تمت ترجمة العهد الجديد عن النص المشهور الذي حققه ارازموس ورفاقه، ويعتبر أدق النصوص*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*أم العهد القديم فقد ترجم عن النص العبري المأسوري الذي يعتبر أدق نص عبري*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*وقد أصدرت دار الكتاب المقدس بالقاهرة نسخة منقحة منها ومعنونة للأناجيل الثلاثة الأول كل منها على حدة في *[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1986*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*م*[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. ))
> ...





اغريغوريوس قال:


> *الاجابة ببساطة
> * *نتيجة لتكرار سِتَّ عَشَرَةَ مَدِينَةً مَعَ ضِيَاعِهَا في سفر هوشع في اكثر من موضع بصيغة متقاربة كجملة في يشوع 19: 22 ويشوع 15: 41 (הַיַּרְדֵּ֑ן עָרִ֥ים שֵׁשׁ־עֶשְׂרֵ֖ה וְחַצְרֵיהֶֽן) ومشابهة الي يشوع 18 :24  (עָרִ֥ים שְׁתֵּים־עֶשְׂרֵ֖ה וְחַצְרֵיהֶֽן) احدث خطأ غير مقصود في ترجمة الفانديك لنري المواضع المتقاربة من العدد
> يشوع 19
> 22 وَوَصَلَ التُّخُمُ إِلَى تَابُورَ وَشَحْصِيمَةَ وَبَيْتِ شَمْسٍ. وَكَانَتْ مَخَارِجُ تُخُمِهِمْ عِنْدَ الأُرْدُنِّ. سِتَّ عَشَرَةَ مَدِينَةً مَعَ ضِيَاعِهَا
> ...



شكراا استاذ غريغوريوس على اهتمامك وردك القوى ولكن ........... 
ولكن انا افترض ان رأيك صحيح وافترض اننا يمكن ان نفترض اسبابا اخرى لخطأ المترجم ولكن يظل السؤال قائما محتاجا لدراسة اعمق : 
هل معنى ذلك انى محتاج ان اغير نسختى من كتابى المقدس لانها قد تكون ضعيفة فى ترجمتها 
ولماذا اذا كنا متأكدين من خطأ المترجم لا ننقح (اقصد الجهات المسئولة عن طباعة الكتاب المقدس) نسخ الكتاب المقدس فى المرة القادمة ويكتب العدد 12 مثلا .. او مثلا يكون هناك نسخ من الكتاب بهوامش للتوضيح عن مثل هذة الاخطاء الترجمية او النسخية او بصور للمخطوطات .....الخ 

ارجو ان يعوضكم الرب عن تعب محبتكم معى وارجو فى المرات القادمة ردودا وابحاثا اقوى واكثر اقناعا وحسما للموضوع كما رأيت منكم الآن


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2012)

> ولكن ما معنى انى دخلت فى طريق خاطئ ؟


أي أن طريقتك في حل المشكل أمامك كانت خاطئة، فلا يوجد اساسا خطأ في المخطوطات لكي تلجأ للعبري بل وتلجأ لمشابهة الحروف..



> وايضا رد حضرتك وكلامك على الترجمة فاندايك انها ضعيفة نصيا يخالف ما قرأته  انا عنها حتى الآن : فها هو الدكتور هولى بايبل فى موقعه واحدى بحوثه  يستشهد بهذة الفقرة : (([FONT=Calibri, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *





> [/FONT]



كلامي هو الأصح!

الترجمة قديمة + غير علمية + تحتاج لتنقيحات كثيرة جداً..


المهم، هل عرفت الإجابة أم لا؟
ملحوظة، هذا خطأك الثاني في الموضوع، حيث انك تعلي من قيمة الترجمة البيروتية، ولا تريد حتى الإنتقاص منها (رغم انها كذلك)، بينما قد لجأ عقلك للتصحيح على النص العبري ذاته بكل سهولة وقبلت وجود خطأ فيه!!


يجب ان تسأل لتتعلم الصحيح ولا تضع ما لديك كحاج يمنعك من معرفته..[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*الموضوع مفهوش قراءات سواء الماسورى او السبعينية او الفلجاتا كلهم 12*

*البشيطا بس اللى ليها قراءة مخالفة 14 مدينة *


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2012)

> ولكن انا افترض ان رأيك صحيح وافترض اننا يمكن ان نفترض اسبابا اخرى لخطأ المترجم ولكن يظل السؤال قائما محتاجا لدراسة اعمق :


واضح انك لا تريد الرد على سؤالك، انت تريد كثرة الكلام فقط، قلنا ان الفانديك أخطأت هنا، وانت تشكر على الرد، ثم تتبع بـ"ولكن"، فأن كنت تعرف الحل فتكل فيه مباشرة، وإن كنت لا تعرفه فإستمع إليه بدول كثرة الكلام هذه التي لا فائدة منها..



> هل معنى ذلك انى محتاج ان اغير نسختى من كتابى المقدس لانها قد تكون ضعيفة فى ترجمتها


محتاج تغير "ترجمتك" التي تعتمد عليها..



> ولماذا اذا كنا متأكدين من خطأ المترجم لا ننقح (اقصد الجهات المسئولة عن طباعة الكتاب المقدس) نسخ الكتاب المقدس فى المرة القادمة ويكتب العدد 12 مثلا


إمال الترجمات الحديثة دي عملت اية؟ وليه أساسا في ترجمات حديثة؟

أنت تقدس الفانديك!



> او مثلا يكون هناك نسخ من الكتاب بهوامش للتوضيح عن مثل هذة الاخطاء الترجمية او النسخية او بصور للمخطوطات .....الخ


ثم ماذا؟ مازالت نفس النسخة التي تحتوي على خطأ معك، ومع الغالب، فكيف سنصحح ما في يدك إن كنت لا تقبل فكرة انها خاطئة أصلا؟
في حين ان الترجمات امامك بها 12 وانت لا تقبلها!!



> ارجو ان يعوضكم الرب عن تعب محبتكم معى وارجو فى المرات القادمة ردودا وابحاثا اقوى واكثر اقناعا وحسما للموضوع كما رأيت منكم الآن


أي أبحاث أقوى في موضوع لا يحتاج سوى لكلمتين "الفانديك أخطأت"؟
المشكلة ليست في ردنا، بل فيك، انت تقدس الفانديك، ولا تريد أي مساس بها، فما الذي نزيده قوة؟ نقول لك خطأ ترجمة، فكيف نزيد هذه الكلمة قوة؟ نقول لك ان النص الماسوري والنص السبعيني يقولان 12 فكيف نزيد هذه المعلومة قوة؟

وأي إقناع تريده؟ انت لا تقبل الصحيح، المشكلة فيك، انت تقدس الفانديك وبالتالي فأي شخص يقول لك ان بها خطأ تعتقد ان كلامه صحيح، وتريد أن تدخل في جدالا أوسع!!
على طريقة "ودنك منين يا جحا"، قلنا ان الترجمة نفسها خاطئة، فما الحل أكثر من هذا؟


في المنتدى بعض أشخاص، يستطيعون تعليم بعض العلماء، فعندما تسأل، إسأل لكي تعرف الصحيح بدون مجادلة لأنك لم تدرس هذه الأمور
..


----------



## خادم البتول (25 سبتمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> المشكلة في ترجمة الفانديك، الضعيفة نصياً والتي تحتاج  لمراجعة كلها، أو لا تحتاج مِنا أن نعتمد عليها.....


 

أعتقد أنك تجاوزت قليلا في هذا التعبير أخي الحبيب الأستاذ مولكا. إذا كنت هنا تتحدث عن أشهر ترجمات الكتاب المقدس وأكثرها انتشارا، فنحن في الحقيقة نفتح بابا كبيرا لعبث العابثين وهراء المخرفين. أعتقد أنك من أكثر المتبحرين في هذه القضايا، رغم ذلك اسمح لضعفي بمخالفتك: فأولا من ناحية النص والأسلوب ما زالت نسخة سميث فاندايك من عيون الترجمات العربية، ويكفي تدليلا على ذلك فقط كتاب مثل كتاب "أشعيا"، الذي وضع *صياغته النارية وعباراته الملتهبة* ـ بعد الترجمة المبدئية على يد المعلم بطرس البستاني ـ الشيخ القدير ناصيف اليازجي أحد أعضاء فريق الترجمة. وأما من ناحية الدقة فقد كان هذا بالأحرى هو التحدي الذي واجه الأب سميث، لأننا في الترجمة دائما نفاضل ونوازن بين أمرين: إما "المعنى" وإما "الحرف"، *وليس في كل الوجود ترجمة تصل بهذين الهدفين معا إلى حد الكمال*، بل لابد دائما من التضحية بأحدهما لحساب الآخر، ومن هنا جاءت عبقرية الأب د. إيلي سميث. نعم، هناك رغبة في تنقيح بعض العبارات وتهذيبها، ولكن ذلك في معظمه ليس لـ"خطأ" في الترجمة وإنما لـ"سوء الفهم" الناتج عن حرفيتها، كما في "بكر كل خليقة" على سبيل المثال. 





اغريغوريوس قال:


> *الاجابة ببساطة
> * *نتيجة لتكرار سِتَّ عَشَرَةَ مَدِينَةً مَعَ ضِيَاعِهَا في سفر هوشع في اكثر من موضع.... *




تفسير جميل، من *أستاذ كبير*، لكنه، سامحني، لم يصل بعد لدرجة "العلمية" الصارمة التي نبغيها والتي لابد منها قبل أن نحسم يقينا أن ثم خطأ في العدد. في نفس الإصحاح بعد 4 أعداد فقط يوجد رقم ثالث هو "*أربع عشرة مدينة مع ضياعها*"، من ثم إذا كان هناك خلط أو لبس قد حدث فمن باب أولى أن يكون مع هذا العدد، أربع عشرة، لأنه على الأقل العدد الأقرب، في نفس الإصحاح وفي سياق النص أثناء الترجمة. على ذلك يبقى احتمال اللبس والخلط مجرد "فرض" لا يرقى لرتبة "الحقيقة" واليقين العلمي، إلا أن يوجد دليل عليه. هو مع ذلك *فرض معتبر*، لكنه غير مرجح بالنظر إلى إجراءات هذه الترجمة والمراجعات التي حدثت أثناء القيام بها، ناهيك عن أن الأب سميث نفسه كان "*أعجوبة*" في الدقة، الأمر الذي لأجله قررت اللجنة إلغاء الترجمة بكاملها عندما رقد قبل أن يكتمل المشروع، لولا وجود أعجوبة أخرى فيما بينهم هي د. فاندايك الذي أكمل العمل. فرض آخر، مجرد "فرض"، هو أنهم اعتمدوا على أصل عبري يذكر العدد "ست عشرة" بدلا من "اثنتا عشرة"، ومن هنا اقترحت أن يكون هذا النص هو إصدار "كينيكوت" للنص الماسوري، والمعروف باحتوائه على أخطاء عديدة. لكنه أيضا يبقى مجرد "فرض"، ولا يرقى ليكون "حقيقة تاريخية" بالمعنى العلمي الدقيق، إلا أن يقوم على ذلك الدليل، كأن نصل مثلا لقائمة المراجع التي اعتمدت عليها اللجنة أثناء الترجمة. 




مسيحى_وافتخر قال:


> ارجو فى المرات القادمة ردودا وابحاثا اقوى واكثر اقناعا وحسما للموضوع كما رأيت منكم الآن




  في الحقيقة يدهشني أنك ما زلت تسأل عن هذا الأمر بعد كل ما أرسلت إليك. على أية حال "لولا اختلاف الأذواق لبارت السلع". ربما هناك "عِلة"؟ لعل في الأمر سرا لم أفطن إليه بعد؟

  نحن يا صديقي حسما لهذا الأمر ـ و*علميا أتحدث *ـ أمام احتمالين لا ثالث لهما: 

*1ـ *الرقم "ست عشرة" خطأ، والصواب "اثنتا عشرة"، وهو الاحتمال الأرجح، *شبه المؤكد*، بالنظر إلى *معظم* ـ وليس كل ـ الأصول والترجمات، المشهور منها على الأقل. 

*2-* الرقم "ست عشرة" صواب، وهو احتمال ضعيف لكن لا يمكن تجاهله ما لم نراجع "*حصريا*" المخطوطات، "*كل*" المخطوطات، في لغاتها الأصلية. بالطبع ينفي هذا الاحتمال أن عدد المدن المذكورة نفسها هو فقط "اثنتا عشرة" مدينة، لكن هذا نفسه قد يكون جزءا من الخطأ، وعليه ـ علميا ما زلت أتحدث ـ لا نسقط هذا الاحتمال رغم ضعفه. 

  أما *سبب هذا الخطأ*، إذا رجحنا الفرض الأول، فهو الجزء الثاني من هذه الدراسة المفترض القيام بها، وفي النهاية قد لا نصل إليه أبدا: قد يكون هذا الخطأ نتيجة اللبس والخلط كما اقترح الأخ الأستاذ *أغريغوريوس*، وقد يكون نتيجة النقل عن مصدر مغلوط كما اقترحت شخصيا، وقد يكون خلاف هذا وذاك. 


  الآن حتى يتم القيام بهذه الدراسة، والتي لا أعرف أن أحدا قام بها، هنا أو في أي موقع آخر، حتى ذلك الحين *لا يمكن وليس من حق أحد ـ مهما بلغ من العلم ـ التشكيك في أهم ترجمة عربية للكتاب المقدس*، والتي يحفظها نصا ملايين الصغار قبل الكبار. لا يمكن وليس من حق أحد القول، على سبيل المثال: "محتاج ان اغير نسختى من كتابى المقدس لانها قد تكون ضعيفة فى ترجمتها"! لا يا أخي لا تحتاج ذلك على الإطلاق. كل ما تحتاج ـ ونحتاج جميعا معك ـ هو نهضة عقلية وروحية جديدة في الكنيسة عموما، بعد أن شربنا حتى الثمالة من كأس التخلف والتراجع والانحطاط الذي فرضته علينا ـ وعيا وبدون وعي ـ بعض الثقافات البدائية في هذا الركن المظلم من العالم! عندئذ ستجد مثل هذه الدراسة متوفرة بالفعل، دون سؤال، بل ربما تجد ما هو *أكثر عمقا وأكثر إدهاشا *من ذلك بكثير. رغم أنني لست من عشاق "الحرف" وعبدة "الكتاب"، رغم ذلك الحق أقول لك: أن في الكتاب المقدس *كنز *تفوق قيمته كل خيال، بل إننا حتى الآن لم نفتح بعد ـ على الأقل في اللغة العربية ـ لم نفتح بعد خزينة أسراره... 

لكن غدا لناظره قريب!


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2012)

> أعتقد  أنك تجاوزت قليلا في هذا التعبير أخي الحبيب الأستاذ مولكا. إذا كنت هنا  تتحدث عن أشهر ترجمات الكتاب المقدس وأكثرها انتشارا، فنحن في الحقيقة نفتح  بابا كبيرا لعبث العابثين وهراء المخرفين.


أين التجاوز؟ هل قلت أنها غير منتشرة او غير مشهورة؟!! أين التجاوز؟ وأي عابثين ومخرفين وماذا سيفعلوا؟



> رغم ذلك اسمح لضعفي بمخالفتك


تخالفني على أساس أية؟ يعني ما الذي ستعتمد عليه في مخالفتك لي؟!!
ماذا درست لتخالفني؟



> فأولا من ناحية النص والأسلوب ما زالت نسخة سميث فاندايك من عيون الترجمات العربية


هذا رأيك، وهو مبهم، من الذي سيقيس الأسلوب؟ وبأي مقياس؟
وأما عن النص، فهل تقصد نصها العربي ام النص المعتمد عليه؟

رجاء التوضيح.



> ويكفي تدليلا على ذلك فقط كتاب مثل كتاب "أشعيا"، الذي وضع *صياغته النارية وعباراته الملتهبة* ـ بعد الترجمة المبدئية على يد المعلم بطرس البستاني ـ الشيخ القدير ناصيف اليازجي أحد أعضاء فريق الترجمة


كلام عام وغير علمي، هل سأخذ أنا بعبارة "صياتغته النارية وعباراته الملتهبة"؟ ما علاقة هذا الكلام بالعلم؟



> وأما من ناحية الدقة فقد كان هذا بالأحرى هو التحدي الذي واجه الأب سميث، لأننا في الترجمة دائما نفاضل ونوازن بين أمرين: إما "المعنى" وإما "الحرف"


وهى في كليهما ضعيفة..



> *وليس في كل الوجود ترجمة تصل بهذين الهدفين معا إلى حد الكمال*


من تكلم عن كمال ترجمة لتدخل هذه الجملة في كلامك؟!!

أرى  أنك لم تعارضني أصلا، بل انك تذكر ما تريد (بكلمات عامة) ولا يوجد بها أي  كلام علمي، وفقط تبدأ قبل هذا الكلام بعبارة أنك تعارضني!! فيما عارضتني؟



> بل لابد دائما من التضحية بأحدهما لحساب الآخر


هذا خطأ بالغ وبليغ، فلو تخلت "أي" ترجمة عن هذا الجانب أو ذاك على طول الخط، فلن تكون ترجمة..



> هناك رغبة في تنقيح بعض العبارات وتهذيبها، ولكن ذلك في معظمه ليس لـ"خطأ" في الترجمة وإنما لـ"سوء الفهم" الناتج عن حرفيتها


خطأ،  الترجمة نصها يحتاج مراجعة نفسه، وكلماتها تحتاج تعديل نفسها، وتركيباتها  تحتاج أيضا مراجعة، وهذه كلها اخطاء في الترجمة.. وإلا قل لي، من اين اتت  بالرقم 16؟ هيا أجنبي..



> هناك رغبة في تنقيح بعض العبارات وتهذيبها، ولكن ذلك في معظمه ليس لـ"خطأ" في الترجمة وإنما لـ"سوء الفهم" الناتج عن حرفيتها


سأريك كيف يكون النقد، كلامك خاطيء لسببين:

1. انك تتكلم عن ما بعدها، وبالتالي فكيف للذي بعدها أن يؤثر على ما قبلها!!!
2. الأغرب اننا حتى لو افترضنا تأثيراً لكان حدث بـ 14 وليس بـ 16! فما علاقة الـ 14 بالـ 16 ..؟



> هو مع ذلك *فرض معتبر*، لكنه غير مرجح بالنظر إلى إجراءات هذه الترجمة والمراجعات التي حدثت أثناء القيام بها، ناهيك عن أن الأب سميث نفسه كان "*أعجوبة*" في الدقة، الأمر الذي لأجله قررت اللجنة إلغاء الترجمة بكاملها عندما رقد قبل أن يكتمل المشروع، لولا وجود أعجوبة أخرى فيما بينهم هي د. فاندايك الذي أكمل العمل.


كلام متناقض، كيف يكون أعجوبة ..إلخ، وكيف تكون تمت مراجعتها، ولم يلاحظ أي منهما في أي مرة للمراجعة بهذا الخطأ (النصي)؟



> فرض آخر، مجرد "فرض"، هو أنهم اعتمدوا على أصل عبري يذكر العدد "ست عشرة" بدلا من "اثنتا عشرة"


وما هو؟



> الآن حتى يتم القيام بهذه الدراسة، والتي لا أعرف أن أحدا قام بها، هنا أو في أي موقع آخر، حتى ذلك الحين *لا يمكن وليس من حق أحد ـ مهما بلغ من العلم ـ التشكيك في أهم ترجمة عربية للكتاب المقدس*،


بل ليس من حقك أنت أولا، ان تنزع حق من الباحثين، لا تمتلك حق إنتزاعه، فمن انت حتى تقول "ليس من حق أحد"؟، وأين حدث التشكيك؟ 



> والتي يحفظها نصا ملايين الصغار قبل الكبار.


لا وجاهة في هذا السبب! فضلا عن صحة كلامك!!
فليس معنى أن يحفظها أشخاصاً، عائقا لعدم تغييرها!!
هذا الكلام لا يعرف العلم ولا يعرفه العلم من قريب ولا بعيد!



> لا يمكن وليس من حق أحد القول، على سبيل المثال: "محتاج ان اغير نسختى من كتابى المقدس لانها قد تكون ضعيفة فى ترجمتها"!


بل من حق أي أحد، وليس من حقك انت أن تتكلم عن "حقوق" الآخرين، فمن أنت حتى تنزع الحقوق؟



> لا يا أخي لا تحتاج ذلك على الإطلاق. كل ما تحتاج ـ ونحتاج جميعا معك ـ هو نهضة عقلية وروحية جديدة في الكنيسة عموما


بل تحتاج وتحتاج أكثر، ولا اعرف ما علاقة النضهة الروحية في الرقمين 16 و 12 !! ما هذا الكلام الذي تقول؟



> بعد أن شربنا حتى الثمالة من كأس التخلف والتراجع والانحطاط الذي فرضته علينا


وكان هذا الموضوع نتيجته بالمناسبة، تمسكك بالترجمة والمغالطة في كلامنا مع صاحب الموضوع، ونزع الحقوق!


----------



## خادم البتول (25 سبتمبر 2012)

حسنا.. أعتقد أن هذا بالضبط هو المقصود: أن نشتبك نحن في النهاية معا على خشبة المسرح، بين يقبع "بعضهم" في الظلام ليضحك كثيرا.. ويضحك طويلا!

  على ذلك ردي عليك هو: أولا أسحب دون تردد كل ما أرسلت لأجلك، وأما ما لم أرسل إليك فإنني أعتذر عنه وعن كل ما سببه لك من رفض أو ضيق وعن كل ما وجدت فيه من خلل أو تهافت. ثانيا أنا كنت وما زلت وسأظل واحدا من التلاميذ الذين يتعلمون منك، ولم أكن أبدا أتصور أن يكون لقاؤنا الأول على هذا النحو العاصف، من ثم أعتذر مرة ثانية عن ذلك، راجيا في الختام أن تتقبل اعتذاري، مع تقديري ومحبتي. أسألك الصلاة لأجل ضعفي. :16_4_10:


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2012)

> حسنا.. أعتقد أن هذا بالضبط هو المقصود: أن نشتبك نحن في النهاية معا على خشبة المسرح، بين يقبع "بعضهم" في الظلام ليضحك كثيرا.. ويضحك طويلا!


لا يوجد أي إشتباكات!! ولا يوجد أبدا مضايقة!
ربنا يباركك


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (25 سبتمبر 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> واضح انك لا تريد الرد على سؤالك، انت تريد كثرة الكلام فقط، قلنا ان الفانديك أخطأت هنا، وانت تشكر على الرد، ثم تتبع بـ"ولكن"، فأن كنت تعرف الحل فتكل فيه مباشرة، وإن كنت لا تعرفه فإستمع إليه بدول كثرة الكلام هذه التي لا فائدة منها..
> انا متشكر يا استاذ مولكا ولكن انا اشكر على الرد لان ردودكم هى محل تقدير مهما كنت متمسك بالترجمة فاندايك ..... والحقيقة انى غير متمسك بها عبثا فهى الترجمة الموجودة حاليا فى ايدى كافة مسيحيى مصر تقريبا  على الاقل
> 
> محتاج تغير "ترجمتك" التي تعتمد عليها..
> ...


اشكرك على التجريح لكن غرضى هو الفهم والثقة بكتابى وليس المجادلة واعتقد ان هذا دوركم


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2012)

> انا متشكر يا استاذ مولكا ولكن انا اشكر على الرد لان  ردودكم هى محل تقدير مهما كنت متمسك بالترجمة فاندايك ..... والحقيقة انى  غير متمسك بها عبثا فهى الترجمة الموجودة حاليا فى ايدى كافة مسيحيى مصر  تقريبا  على الاقل


ليس في أيدي "كافة" المسيحيين، بل الأغلب فقط، وهذا ليس سبب للتمسك بها! فلو كنت ولدت ووجدت ترجمة أخرى كنت ستقول نفس الكلام عنها!
فالامر يحسب بالعلم وليس بالكثرة!



> وبأى ترجمة تنصحنى ؟


عربي أم انجليزي؟



> ارونى من علم حضرتك فانا مجرد شخص يتعلم منكم وقل لى اي ترجمة حديثة تقصد واين توجد وما اسمها


يمكنك ان تجمع بين اليسوعية وبين العربية المشتركة، والأختلاف بينهما نرجعه للنقد النصي..




> انا اقبل فكرة خطأ الترجمة او حتى خطأ النساخ فى  المخطوطات ولكن اليس لهذا علاجا فى الطباعة ان كان هناك ثقة فى خطأ هذا  العدد او غيره فى الفاندايك


ونفس الطباعة هى من تطبع نسخ أدق وأشمل وأقوى وأوثق، فهذا الذي يدفعني ان اقول انك تقدس "الفانديك" وليس "نص صحيح"، فلو كنت تقدس النص الصحيح، ستجده، في ترجمات أخرى، ولا حاجة ،إذن، لتنقيح الفانديك كفانديك، بل يمكن تركها بالكلية، والإعتماد على الترجمات الأدق، لماذا تريد "تصحيح" داخل الفانديك، ولا تريد "تصحيح" الفانديك نفسها؟



> مادام هناك تأكد افليس معنى كلامك اننا مضطرين لسحب الفاندايك من الاسواق حتى تنقيحها او اصدار ترجمة ادق


وحتى عند سحبها من الأسواق، كيف سنسحبها من بيوتنا؟

الامر يحتاج لوقت، فهذه الترجمة منتشرة لأسباب كثيرة، وليس لدقتها، فمنها انها قديمة جداً وبالتالي تم طبعها كثيرا وتم توزيهعها كثيرا جدا وتعاقبت الأجيال عليها، فترسخت في ذهن البعض انها النص العربي الحرفي الذي قاله الله!!



> ارجو ان يتسم العلماء بالصبر عزيزى فعلم بدون طول اناة  لن يفيد شعوبا مثلنا لا اهتمام فيها بعقائدنا او تعليمنا .....فواجب  العلماء امثالكم ان يطيلوا اناتهم ....اراك عصبيا بعض الشئ .... اراك  تجرحنى بعض الشئ .... لكن كل ذلك لا يهمنى طالما ستجاوبنى اجابة مقنعة  واعتقد ان رأيك وصلنى: (الفاندايك ضعيفة والعدد خطأ فيها) هذا هو رأيك


لست عصبياً، انا لا احب ضياع الوقت، وأحب إقتلاع الأفكار الخاطئة من جذورها في وقت صغير جدا وبأقل الكلمات، فلو ستعتمد على رأيي وعلمي وكلامي، فلا داعي لإطالة الكلام في أمر لا يوجد فيه كلاماً، فالموضوع كله صغير،..

تعرف لو كان في اختلاف مثلا بين قمران والماسوري والسبعيني والفولجاتا والبشيطا؟ كان يبقى في مجال للحوار والنقد النصي، لكن الموضوع منتهى تماماً.. فأنا أوفر وقتك ووقتي، وأمنع عقلك من التفكير في أمور خاطئة، لتعرف فيما بعد كيف تفكر بشكل صحيح وسريع في هذه الأمور..




> اشكرك على التجريح لكن غرضى هو الفهم والثقة بكتابى وليس المجادلة واعتقد ان هذا دوركم


أين هذا التجريح؟ لم اجرح فيك ولا احب هذا الأسلوب أساسا، قولي انك لم تدرس، هذا حقيقة، لأنك لو درست لما فتحت الموضوع أصلا..


ولكن نحن هنا للخدمة.. ولذا عليكم إما أن تساعدونا أو على الأقل أن توفروا أوقاتنا في ان ننتج كتباً تستطيع إفادة الغير..


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (25 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا استاذ مولكا وفعلا ردك ريحنى


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكر خاص لابد منه*

الى الفاضلة العزيزة 
الاخت /أمة الرب 
شكراا لغيرتكم المقدسة واجابتكم على سؤالى واتقدم للاستاذ ماى روك بالاسف والتوضيح ان ما كتبته ليس بقصد مجادلات عقائدية تدعو للفرقة انما سؤال للفهم فقط ليس غير ذلك وعموما فعلا انا اخطات انى ذكرت اسماء فى كلامى وصدقنى يا استاذى كلنا المؤمنين بالمسيح اعضاء فى جسد واحد   ........... واسف لو كنت كتبت الرسالة دى فى القسم ده لكن انا لم استطيع التواصيل مع الاخت امة من خلال الرسائل 

عموما عندما تصلكم رسالتى وبعد قراءتها يمكنكم شطبها نهائيا او تحويلها للقسم المناسب  
اشكر تعب محبتكم ومجهوداتكم الرائعة فى هذا المنتدى القوى جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

مسيحى_وافتخر قال:


> الى الفاضلة العزيزة
> الاخت /أمة الرب
> شكراا لغيرتكم المقدسة واجابتكم على سؤالى واتقدم للاستاذ ماى روك بالاسف والتوضيح ان ما كتبته ليس بقصد مجادلات عقائدية تدعو للفرقة انما سؤال للفهم فقط ليس غير ذلك وعموما فعلا انا اخطات انى ذكرت اسماء فى كلامى وصدقنى يا استاذى كلنا المؤمنين بالمسيح اعضاء فى جسد واحد   ........... واسف لو كنت كتبت الرسالة دى فى القسم ده لكن انا لم استطيع التواصيل مع الاخت امة من خلال الرسائل
> 
> ...


اسف على هذا الخطأ الغير مقصود فهذا الشكر ليس مكانه هنا


----------



## fredyyy (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*نكتفي بهذا القدر *

*يُغلق الموضوع *

.


----------

